# I cannot log into the Adobe Support Community site.



## Ted McGrory (Sep 3, 2021)

When I log into Adobe and click on the link for "Adobe Support Community", I get a message that says you are not allowed to access this site.  If I click on that sign in button, it just refreshes constantly.  I've got several things that I'd like to look up on Adobe, but I've never been able to get in. 
Has anyone run into this before?
PS I posted this here because I thought this was an off topic question.
Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Sep 3, 2021)

There has been some consolidation and reorganization at Adobe. Perhaps you followed a link that is out of date. 
The landing page: Adobe Support Community is the correct place to start.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted McGrory (Sep 4, 2021)

I get that same message I included on my poste. I tried on my laptop and on my phone and I was using the link that you sent me.
Do you know how I can get in touch with Adobe support via phone to ask if they've got me on the "naughty" list or something related to that?
Thanks for that quick reply, but it does seem like it's my account that is the problem.
T


----------



## LRList001 (Sep 6, 2021)

Ted McGrory said:


> I get that same message I included on my poste. I tried on my laptop and on my phone and I was using the link that you sent me.
> Do you know how I can get in touch with Adobe support via phone to ask if they've got me on the "naughty" list or something related to that?
> Thanks for that quick reply, but it does seem like it's my account that is the problem.
> T


Can you try a different browser or delete the cookies/cache?


----------



## Ted McGrory (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi
I tried 3 different browsers, MAC and PC, laptop, desktop and phone.  All of them get the same error message. I was finally able to get someone in Adobe on the phone and they are now looking into it.   
Thanks everyone - I'll consider this closed in this forum.


----------



## Ted McGrory (Sep 7, 2021)

Update on this issue!
I just got off the phone with Adobe after several hours and my login is now working.  Apparently, they reconfigured their servers for forums.adobe.com a while back and in the process 'poisoned' several user accounts.  They wouldn't tell me how.  However, if anyone encounters the message below, they should call Adobe support at 800-833-6687 and they can fix the problem for them.
Thanks to everyone for the help along the way.


----------

